# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Профессиональный вокалист

## survivor

Большой репертуар, 10 лет опыта работы - рестораны, банкеты и др.
Сотрудничаю с "живым" коллективом( кавер-группа) 
Могу заменить в любой день. Так же рассматриваю варианты постоянной работы. 

Есть мощный и хороший аппарат - mackie srm450 и sub gbl(600w) - всего минимум полтора киловатта. Возможность подзвучки вплоть до полностью живого коллектива. 

Так же могу работать с певицей. Да в общем в любом составе, какой необходим на том или ином мероприятии)  

Здесь список репертуара  http://www.realmusic.ru/polozov/info/
Здесь видео         http://rutube.ru/tracks/1499051.html...3f64d4ca2ed03e

Здесь аудио        http://www.realmusic.ru/polozov/ 

тел 89168531702 Сергей

----------


## tolyanich

*survivor*,
Привет Сергей. Если  в  кавер  нужна будет замена, звони:biggrin:

----------


## survivor

> *survivor*,
> Привет Сергей. Если  в  кавер  нужна будет замена, звони:biggrin:


Привет) Обязательно))

----------


## survivor

*АП :smile:*

----------

